# Tips for learning



## Aylee

Hello, I'm Spanish but I also speak English and I'd like to learn Finnish. Could anyone teach me by msn messenger or e-mail?
Thanks
Aylee


----------



## alelifich

Do you know where i can find a free finnish course and online to  start from the very beginning?


----------



## avalon2004

Hi all
I have to tell you that from what I've experienced, Finnish is a very difficult language to learn and I sincerely doubt that one could successfully learn it without investing in good learning material. The websites I've come across have provided some interesting information but as of yet, I haven't found an actual course that takes you through the language bit by bit. I don't know if I'm allowed to include a link, but I found *http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/Finnish.html* to be very helpful and it provides some other links as well..


----------



## alelifich

Thnak you, I ll give a try


----------



## mimimenee

hei kaikki suomen opiskelijat,
i'm not a language genius so i don't know all grammatical terms and such but as a finn i do speak finnish fluently  so if any of you need help, i'd love to try my best. feel free to contact me 

mimi


----------

